# GB Plates?



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully a quick and easy question!

Just got a new van with number plates containing the blue Euro stars and "GB" on it. Do I still need a separate GB plate please?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No not anymore


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No.

But I have stuck one on our van anyway. Never know when an ill-informed and stroppy gendarme might have cause to look for trouble, and it's best to avoid a situation where some fast talking (in French :roll: ) just might be required. :roll: 

They cost pennies, and don't look out of place if positioned with a bit of forethought.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I always carry a couple of GB plates, they're useful for covering up the odd reversing 'ding'.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We've seen countless GB registered vehicles with neither, but to answer your question a GB badge is not required your GB plate is sufficient.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

richardsnow said:


> Hopefully a quick and easy question!
> 
> Just got a new van with number plates containing the blue Euro stars and "GB" on it. Do I still need a separate GB plate please?


Yes if you travel outside the EU for instance Switzerland.   and I think you might need one in Croatia.

We have one for visiting Turkey.

Don


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Don_Madge said:


> richardsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully a quick and easy question!
> ...


A good point Don! All the EU ascension countries are running around with their pre-entry plates already (EU style with blue strip, just without the stars) - TR, HR even Albanian's here in Greece! I guess you can't be too careful for the sake of a £1 sticker.

One question you might be able to answer is the 60/70/80kph stickers on many vans - where are these required? I read Serbia?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Don,

I believe Switzerland accepts the EU plate, and I think, but am not certain that Croatia does too. Turkey definitely doesn't.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I saw a lot of Uk cars heading for Calais last Saturday without any GB sticker at all.....


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Only GB is acceptable with stars on blue background . Any other intials is not :roll:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Addie said:


> One question you might be able to answer is the 60/70/80kph stickers on many vans - where are these required? I read Serbia?


Hi Adam,

I don't recall having seen any motorhomes with the 60/70/80 kph stickers on them.

The speed limits for motorhomes in Europe is a nightmare, in Turkey it was 80kph and I got done for doing 86kph.

Don


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

passionwagon said:


> 8O Only GB is acceptable with stars on blue background . Any other intials is not :roll:


Maybe legally but it was my 'Ecosse' sticker that got me off the speeding ticket a few years ago (on my car, not the 'van!) :wink:

Vive la Vieille Alliance


----------

